# Tamiya vw bug ?



## mywljohnny (Feb 21, 2009)

no sure if this is the right place , can you tell what the bug is in the pic.


----------



## racer18 (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like a Tamiya Sand Scorcher?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------

